# Fake crows/ravens?



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I own no fake birds and its bugging me. 

I'm doing sort of a gothic elegant vampire theme this year and I would like some of those fake black birds (are these considered crows or ravens... the ones at spirit and other places?) to put on things. I was just wanting some suggestions on where you guys have found these things for cheap? It seems like they're so expensive everywhere! They're like $15 on Ebay I've seen them for about the same on craigslist as well. About $10-$20 at Spirit... 

Have you guys had better luck anywhere else?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*They sold them at the dollar tree and the 99 cent only stores in past years. Maybe they will be available again this upcoming season. Best of luck to ya! *


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

See!! I knew something like that existed. Thanks ter_an!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I bought several at Dollar Tree. They are a little smaller that the Spirit or retail model, but they look fine to me. The Dollar birds are smaller so they are crows.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Michaels carries them in the late summer/fall. They run a bit over 10 bones but if you use the 40% off coupons you can get them reasonable. They are a decent size.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a dozen or so probably of the Dollar Tree blackbirds which I've bought over the past few years. They came in a few different poses which made them an attractive purchase. They are pretty small but for a $1 each you can quickly approach Alfred Hitchcock's _The Birds_ for less money than other places! 

In the past I have bought some larger crows from Tuesday Morning at the beginning of their stocking of shelves of fall merchandise (probably in July/August?). As I recall they were about $6-7 each.

I also own one or two sets of larger crows (10 and 12 inches) that I bought from Oriental Trading Company in the past. Both Oriental Trading and Terry's Village (an affiliated company I'm pretty sure) have them currently in stock. I particularly like the raised wing bird in this set. They sell 2 for $14.99 so really not bad pricing especially for the size.

As mentioned, Michaels carries the crows and ravens usually stocking them around the beginning of fall (maybe around August). They are more expensive but probably larger than any of the above. If you sign up for Michael's Newsletter you will begin receiving email coupons for 40% off any one item and sometimes 50% off one item non-sale, or something like that. Anyways with the coupons if you time your purchases using them you can save you some money on them as jdubbya mentioned.

I'm pretty sure that if you have a HomeGoods nearby you might find some on the shelves. TJMaxx and Marshalls are related companies and carry some of the same products but I don't think they're selection of halloween merchandise was that large this past year.

Oh, and Big Lots! has carried crows in the past as well. I think 2 years ago I bought one or two of the LED red eyed ones. Kind of a nice change of pace.

Try using the search feature on the forum for "crow" or "raven" and "Dollar Tree" and you should be able to find some pictures posted of their birds from past seasons (probably in the shopping thread somewhere). I'm pretty sure I posted one somewhere. They really are the best deal and if they get ruined you don't feel that badly.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We sell a 12" feather crow for $6.99. They're sold out right now, but we have a bunch on order and should be in late spring/early summer. Here's a link to it: http://www.halloweenasylum.com/raven-crow-halloween-prop.aspx


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I got a bunch from the dollar store last year. They do come in different poses so they were pretty cool. You just have to make sure that the feathers aren't all messed up and show the underneath part. some are like that. I stuck a bunch on top of my gravestones last year. they were pretty cool for the price. Hope this helps.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

What I do is buy a bunch of the cheap smaller ones from the Dollar Tree, they're a buck. Then mix in one or two of the larger, more expensive ones. Looks fine.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I also got about 20 something of these at the dollar store as well for my bathroom. Did an Alfred Hitchcock theme of "The Birds"and they are on the smaller size they are very realistic looking for the price.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I must have at over 50 of the DT crows now. I went for a bit of a "birds" effect last year near and in the graveyard. I lined 2 branches on one tree and a branch on another with them. Had more randomly placed elsewhere. LOVED the look! Worked well for my Vampire themed party last year, too. 

I have a big rubber raven and one or two of the bigger feathered ones, can't believe how much they want for those now! Wish I lived by a Michael's, we don't even get the coupons here, have to get a paper from Tampa or Ocala.

Doing a Grim Reaper theme this year, trying to work out decor for that but can't imagine crows and ravens not fitting in!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I had brought mine from the Dollar Tree when they started putting out Halloween Themes.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> I must have at over 50 of the DT crows now. I went for a bit of a "birds" effect last year near and in the graveyard. I lined 2 branches on one tree and a branch on another with them. Had more randomly placed elsewhere. LOVED the look! Worked well for my Vampire themed party last year, too.
> 
> I have a big rubber raven and one or two of the bigger feathered ones, can't believe how much they want for those now! Wish I lived by a Michael's, we don't even get the coupons here, have to get a paper from Tampa or Ocala.
> 
> Doing a Grim Reaper theme this year, trying to work out decor for that but can't imagine crows and ravens not fitting in!



Grim Reaper theme sounds cool! As does your past decor. I'm going to tuck that 'birds' bathroom effect idea away for the future... lol. It will give me a couple of years to acquire some birds.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have a dozen or so probably of the Dollar Tree blackbirds which I've bought over the past few years. They came in a few different poses which made them an attractive purchase. They are pretty small but for a $1 each you can quickly approach Alfred Hitchcock's _The Birds_ for less money than other places!
> 
> In the past I have bought some larger crows from Tuesday Morning at the beginning of their stocking of shelves of fall merchandise (probably in July/August?). As I recall they were about $6-7 each.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Very informative. 

I do have a HomeGoods about 30 minutes away! I've never even been in there! I didn't realize they would have Halloween stuff... I'll check them out.

Every time I walk through my house today I've been envisioning where to put birds. Lol!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stochey said:


> Thanks! Very informative.
> 
> I do have a HomeGoods about 30 minutes away! I've never even been in there! I didn't realize they would have Halloween stuff... I'll check them out.
> 
> Every time I walk through my house today I've been envisioning where to put birds. Lol!




OMG a newbie to HG, wait til you see what HG has been carrying for halloween!...Decor, table and kitchenware and large props as well....If you want to see some of the halloween stuff they have carried during the past, spend some time looking through the various shopping threads under the General Halloween discussion area. Here's a link to one of last year's thread to get you started, be forewarned that it's long...: 2010 Halloween Sightings in Stores!! This year's main shopping thread is a Sticky at the top of this forum area so it's always easy to find when you log in. I think there might have been a main 2009 shopping thread as well but not sure what it was titled, maybe it was "What Did You Find/Buy Today?". We've tried to keep the shopping discussions posted under a few thread titles to make it easy for people to keep up with the merchandise as it starts coming out. The bulk of the halloween specific merchandise for HG will be found around August/Sept and onward.

You also might want to look through my various shopping album photos. I have older albums for 2009 and 2010 that I know have a number of HG items in them. BTW if you view the photos in the individual View mode, you'll see the descriptions below. I always tried to list which store the item was found in. 

I also have an older Flickr account with halloween shopping photos which you can link to through here. These are from 2009 as well. Also identified by store. Here's the photo of the crows from Dollar Tree and Tuesday Morning.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG a newbie to HG, wait til you see what HG has been carrying for halloween!...Decor, table and kitchenware and large props as well....If you want to see some of the halloween stuff they have carried during the past, spend some time looking through the various shopping threads under the General Halloween discussion area. Here's a link to one of last year's thread to get you started, be forewarned that it's long...: 2010 Halloween Sightings in Stores!! This year's main shopping thread is a Sticky at the top of this forum area so it's always easy to find when you log in. I think there might have been a main 2009 shopping thread as well but not sure what it was titled, maybe it was "What Did You Find/Buy Today?". We've tried to keep the shopping discussions posted under a few thread titles to make it easy for people to keep up with the merchandise as it starts coming out. The bulk of the halloween specific merchandise for HG will be found around August/Sept and onward.
> 
> You also might want to look through my various shopping album photos. I have older albums for 2009 and 2010 that I know have a number of HG items in them. BTW if you view the photos in the individual View mode, you'll see the descriptions below. I always tried to list which store the item was found in.
> 
> I also have an older Flickr account with halloween shopping photos which you can link to through here. These are from 2009 as well. Also identified by store. Here's the photo of the crows from Dollar Tree and Tuesday Morning.


Omg! A new place to spend far too much time and money in! I looked at some of the pics in your album... and it excited me! Sigh... can't wait!


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

*what about a how-to*

Does anyone know of a really good how-to for making realistic crows?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Found a bunch at 5-below last year. Under $2 each.


----------

